# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  just a little funny poem

## bublinka

Hello, 
I'm studying French for 1,5 years now. So, my French is not at all good  ::  (my English is better, but my Russian is the best  ::  )
I wrote a little poem in French, just for fun. Could you check it? I'd like to show it to my friends and I want it to be correct  ::   
Je fais mes exercices,
Je les écrit lentement.
"Il y a trois saucisses"
Et "Vous tombez souvant". 
C'est difficile, et un peu drôle,
Mais je comprends presque tout.
"Nicole est beau..." Non! _Belle_ Nicole!
Et "Moi, j'habite Moscou". 
Je pense pendent je lis, écrit:
"C'est pas futile, tu sais?"
Et je pourrais, un jour, vous dire:
"Très bien! Je parle français!" 
There are really that stupid sentences in my textbook.

----------


## koynas

First off, that's very good that you're writing in poems in French after only 1,5 years of studies.  Very impressive!  
Grammar-wise the word "ecrire" is in the wrong tense.  It should be "Je les ecris"
line 4: not "souvant", but "souvent"
line 8: you say "j'habite a Moscou"
line 9: not "pendent", but "pendant"; not "ecrit", but "ecris" if you're in 1st person;  also you don't say "je pense pendant je lis...", it's "je pense pendant que je lis..." 
That's all that I saw.   
PS. It might interest you also for the meter purposes, that in french poetry the vowel pronunciation is a bit different.  The vowels at the ends of words are actually pronounced in the middle of a line.  So like if you were to write "C'est pas futile, tu sais?", it will be read as "C'est pas fu-ti-*leh*, tu sais".  The vowels at the end of words will create _liasons_.  This happens only in poetry.  Just a note.

----------


## bublinka

Thank you very much))
It's really silly of me not to check simple grammar things (forms of verbs etc.)
But I'm sure that verb habiter does not need à. It's how my textbook says (it's published in 200 :: . Maybe it's something new, that came into language only recently?
I heard that -e endings becoming readable in songs, but thought it was up to you whether to use them or not. Is it really a rule? 
And I love writing poems. Mainly in Russian of course.  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

It's either way depending on whether you use the transitive or intransitive form of the verb habiter.
Intransitive - habiter à Moscou
transitive - habiter Moscou 
Songs are mainly written to sound pretty and make all those rhythms nice to the ear. You'll have to ask those singers whether such rule exists. 
Edit:

----------


## Оля

> Intransitive - habiter à Moscow
> transitive - habiter Moscow

 Shouldn't it be *Moscou* in French? 
P.S. Hi, Spiderkat! You haven't been here for a long time.  ::

----------


## Spiderkat

> Originally Posted by Spiderkat  Intransitive - habiter à Moscow
> transitive - habiter Moscow   Shouldn't it be *Moscou* in French? 
> P.S. Hi, Spiderkat! You haven't been here for a long time.

 As a matter of fact, it should. Good catch! Oops! Looks like I forgot how to write it correctly in French.

----------


## Wowik

> Shouldn't it be *Moscou* in French?

 А если это городишко Москва в Америке?

----------


## Zubr

Перед восклицательным и вопросительным знаками ставится пробел.   ::

----------

